# Best spray wax for black?



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend an easy to use non-smeary/ greasy spray wax that will look great on black please?

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

I've just bought a gallon of Meguires xpress synthetic wax and I'm in love with it!!!! It's a spray anywhere detailer glass plastics paint! Amazing stuff.


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gyeon CanCoat or Gtechniq C2v3...although they are not a 'spray wax' the process is the same.:thumb:

Chris


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Vimpyro53, I've also read good things about the megs ultimate quit wax too, have you tried that?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Meg's Ultimate Quick Wax looks great on our black Ibiza, never smears great looks and beading too.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Gyeon CanCoat or Gtechniq C2v3...although they are not a 'spray wax' the process is the same.:thumb:
> 
> Chris


How is the application process Chris as I've read that C2V3 can be finicky (this is the reason I've stopped using carpro reload).


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

66Rob said:


> Meg's Ultimate Quick Wax looks great on our black Ibiza, never smears great looks and beading too.


Yes, I've been reading good things 66Rob, I use megs high gloss quick detailer which is good but I'm looking for a 'proper' spray wax


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ed87 said:


> How is the application process Chris as I've read that C2V3 can be finicky (this is the reason I've stopped using carpro reload).


Indeed it can be. Without dilution you should know what are you doing.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks SM81, Yes I'm after something quick and easy to apply and I'm not sure this is the product in this case


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

ed87 said:


> Thanks Vimpyro53, I've also read good things about the megs ultimate quit wax too, have you tried that?


Yes I had a retail size bottle and tbh there's not much in it! I went for the gallon as I know I'll use it more often.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

ed87 said:


> Thanks Vimpyro53, I've also read good things about the megs ultimate quit wax too, have you tried that?


Ultimate quik wax is the consumer version of express liquid spray wax trade product. Near as identical as you're gluing to get.

Megs ultimate quik wax also the product I was going to recommend.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ah fantastic thanks Yellow Dave, I think I'm going to give this a go then and if I get on well with it I'll look at getting a gallon


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

ed87 said:


> How is the application process Chris as I've read that C2V3 can be finicky (this is the reason I've stopped using carpro reload).


A doddle - spray onto a microfibre (if working outside) wipe over a panel, gentle wipe over with another microfibre to remove - job done:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

EZ Car Care Chrome is a great spray on that contains carnauba
http://ezcarcare.co.uk/polishing/chrome-high-gloss-spray-wax-250ml.html

You could also check out Autoglanz Smooth Velvet, a spray wax QD
http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/smooth-velvet-pro-bottle/

Both are on sale this weekend


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Megs UQW :thumb: no need to search !


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Read nothing but good things about the Megs spray wax but I am going to suggest the Optimum Car Wax, one spray per panel, quick wipe and job done. Plus can also be used as a drying aid and some fancy UV filters.

Not tried the Bilt Hamber spray wax but anything by BH is always worth considering


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> Read nothing but good things about the Megs spray wax but I am going to suggest the Optimum Car Wax, one spray per panel, quick wipe and job done. Plus can also be used as a drying aid and some fancy UV filters.
> 
> Not tried the Bilt Hamber spray wax but anything by BH is always worth considering


Cheers lowejackson, I have heard very good things about the optimum car wax as well, how does it compare to the Megs do you think?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone know where this going cheap ?


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Anyone know where this going cheap ?


Optimum car wax or the Megs?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ed87 said:


> Cheers lowejackson, I have heard very good things about the optimum car wax as well, how does it compare to the Megs do you think?


I suspect both are very good products, I am biased towards Optimum products and so would naturally suggest OCW but with my unbiased head on, either would no doubt do a good job.

OCW has some clever UV filters and apparently can be used to clay although I have not tried it in that way


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I will see next week If PA Rapid waxx can beats Megs UQW ! and Griots Spray-on wax in my wish list .


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ed87 said:


> Optimum car wax or the Megs?


Sorry the Megs been threatening to give this a go


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> I suspect both are very good products, I am biased towards Optimum products and so would naturally suggest OCW but with my unbiased head on, either would no doubt do a good job.
> 
> OCW has some clever UV filters and apparently can be used to clay although I have not tried it in that way


How does OCW do in terms of filling capability? This is important for me on a daily with soft black paint


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

His thread prompted me to use UQW as a final wipedown after a quick wash today. Using on gloss black paint on my Golf the gloss it added was lovely. And just so easy to use even as the sun was starting to bake the panels. 

It's readily available from halfords in the 3for2. Eurocarparts also stock it but not any cheaper unless they're doing one of their many discount events.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I will see next week If PA Rapid waxx can beats Megs UQW ! and Griots Spray-on wax in my wish list .


Would be interesting to hear your comments MAXI please.....I know UQW has been your long time favourite.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ed87 said:


> How does OCW do in terms of filling capability? This is important for me on a daily with soft black paint


Cannot say I have ever noticed any fillers but it is very good on soft paint as it requires very little pressure to apply or buff plus it does seem to offer lubrication/slickness when using it so should not cause any problems with softer paints.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pinnacle liquid spray wax is a cracker but pricey


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Would be interesting to hear your comments MAXI please.....I know UQW has been your long time favourite.


Megs UQW my favourite all time beacuse it gives nice carnuba wax finish , super easy to use , I forget I will try Megs UQW vs Waxaddict Fo'Show Spray wax :thumb: Thank you for sample bottle .


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

AG Aqua wax anyone ?


----------



## Azad_CTR (May 25, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Meg's Ultimate Quick Wax.


This!

Super easy to apply and last for months.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My black MINI gets treated to Polish Angel Black Wulfenite.

WOW - what an amazing product to apply and buff off.
Easy as anything.
And the deep gloss it leaves is quite remarkable.
I absolutely love it, it's not cheap, but ease of use, looks and beading are great.

Beading to me is easily on par with Gtechniq C2v3, which I have stopped using on the black car.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Megs UQW my favourite all time beacuse it gives nice carnuba wax finish , super easy to use , I forget I will try Megs UQW vs Waxaddict Fo'Show Spray wax :thumb: Thank you for sample bottle .


I quite like waxaddict fo'show spray wax but it's a bit more or a proper spray wax instead of a QD with top up abilities like UQW. Fo'show gives a better gloss and protection but takes a bit more in terms of application. It's not difficult but not the same easy use of UQW.

I'd happily reach for UQW as part of a routine wash but fo'show only when a more long lasting top up is needed.


----------



## Slaav (Apr 17, 2016)

Hufty said:


> AG Aqua wax anyone ?


I bought some of this as it sounded like a quick easy solution.... Used it a couple of times and my God it is easy to use! Beads well but I'm afraid I don't have much to compare it to.

Had a tough day today but will post my balls up in a new thread - Megs Gold class plus paste wax seemed to cake on and I almost wish I had stopped after the AG Extra Gloss Protection!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> I quite like waxaddict fo'show spray wax but it's a bit more or a proper spray wax instead of a QD with top up abilities like UQW. Fo'show gives a better gloss and protection but takes a bit more in terms of application. It's not difficult but not the same easy use of UQW.
> 
> I'd happily reach for UQW as part of a routine wash but fo'show only when a more long lasting top up is needed.


This is what I like in UQW :thumb: you can use it after every wash , super easy and gives great result , now I'm looking for good QD to remove and refresh before apply more coats of UQW , I used UQD but I dont like the smell and looks similar old NXT QD , I will try Megs 34 Final inspection to use with UQW .


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought some ultimate quik wax today and tried it out tonight after a wash. All I can say is WOW, I don't know why I haven't used this before, absolutely fantastic stuff - instant deep gloss and awesome flake pop on my black car. I think it hides minor marring too. Wasn't too bad too in terms of application but just needed a second buff to level out the wax holograms, but that may be me over applying on my first attempt. And on top of all that,it left my paint very slick. Got to be one of if not my new favourite detailing product


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

ed87 said:


> I bought some ultimate quik wax today and tried it out tonight after a wash. All I can say is WOW, I don't know why I haven't used this before, absolutely fantastic stuff - instant deep gloss and awesome flake pop on my black car. I think it hides minor marring too. Wasn't too bad too in terms of application but just needed a second buff to level out the wax holograms, but that may be me over applying on my first attempt. And on top of all that,it left my paint very slick. Got to be one of if not my new favourite detailing product


Ultimate Quik Wax is one of my faves. I always keep some around.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

James_R said:


> My black MINI gets treated to Polish Angel Black Wulfenite.
> 
> WOW - what an amazing product to apply and buff off.
> Easy as anything.
> ...


THIS! :thumb:


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

magpieV6 said:


> THIS! :thumb:


Is it Really THAT good? I only ask because it's so expensive!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ed87 said:


> Is it Really THAT good? I only ask because it's so expensive!


Absolutely love it, and will be placing an order very very soon for another large bottle :argie:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADS cherry skin is a cracker. Smells epic and beads brilliantly 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its not black but its still a dark colour. Very good product. If you want to spend a bit more then polishangel rapidwaxx is another great product. Great performance










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ed87 said:


> Is it Really THAT good? I only ask because it's so expensive!


Yes! I've just bought another 200ml bottle, looks amazing on my Deep black R26 and old black 159 :argie:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not technically a wax but I use Sonax BSD on my Polo. Haven't actually put proper wax on yet


















Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thankyou magpie, I will have to keep my eyes peeled and see if I can grab some to try at some stage in that case then! (We're expecting and my wife will kill me if I spend any more on the car at the moment)

And Natalie, yes I just gave my car a coat of BSD Saturday and it's amazing how much cleaner and 'glossier' it still looks (quite a feat for black with rain I'm sure you'll agree), it really is a superb product along with the Megs ultimate quik wax, both brilliant in my opinion and offering different things depending on what you're after at the time (or in my case what I fancy trying that week..)


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Today I mixed Meg's last touch with BSD 50-50 mix and done my boot on my black merc, you have the gloss and slickness of LT and the protection of BSD, just have to wait now for it to rain to see if the beading has been affected.


----------

